# Bessacarr E520 sat nav



## jaxnbrian (Jan 31, 2010)

Can anyone help me please, 
I have tried to disconnect my travel pilot. ( I find the tom tom easier to use )
I have now discovered that my radio will only work with the ignition on and that my reversing camera will not work at all. There appears to be no power to the monitor. I use an eye level monitor/dvd player, did not realise that the lucca could have displayed camera image, it never did.
My Bessacarr is 07 registered.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

That's a hard one to diagnose at a distance!

However, if you open the small storage compartment on the top of the dashboard (passenger side) and remove the 4 torx screws that hold the inside of the comparment in place, then underneath you should find the box of tricks that controls the rear view camera.

It is about the size of a large box of matches and is an aluminium casing. Into this are plugged a number of cables. An svideo lead going to the camera, 3 component type connectors (red/white and yellow) going to the display unit. and a connector with 3 wires in it.

Those 3 are the ones you need to look at. The orange wire is the "trigger" wire and goes live when reverse is selected. The other 2 (can't remember the colours) are the live and neutral feed to make it all work. I suspect that the changes you have made have lost the live/neutral so this is where you need to investigate.


----------

